# GTG at the Papasin's - Feb. 28, 2015



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Info:*

We hosted a couple of these now and have been pleasantly surprised how many cars came at both events. Here's the last one.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/169239-mini-gtg-papasins-nov-16-2014-a.html

Due to popular demand...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...thern-california-enthusiast-get-together.html

we'll try this again. 

*Where:*
At our house in Cupertino, CA - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

*When:*
Saturday, 28 February 2015 - 10:00am - ?

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
Your significant other / friends / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on disc(s)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
? - Golden Ear
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) Nick (nadams5755) - GTI
...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

:disguise: Keepin' my eye here now...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Checked the schedule for work and talked to the boss. We are in!

Looks like we will spend an extra day in Santa Cruz.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in! And I'll be bringing my truck that has a JT build and BigRed tune epper:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> If i don't have to work.... I am going to try very hard to make this happen!


Wow, that could be at least three cars from SoCal. Hmmm, looking to outnumber the NorCal folks this go round? 

EDIT: Looks like DLO13 is in. Original Post updated.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> Wow, that could be at least three cars from SoCal. Hmmm, looking to outnumber the NorCal folks this go round?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like DLO13 is in. Original Post updated.


Looks like the girlfriend and I will be spending Friday night near Richard's place, and then heading up to Point Reyes to spend a night/part of the day, and then heading down to Santa Cruz for Sunday night.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn it!
I don't think that date is going to work for us Richard.
Let's see what transpires with my daughter's birthday plans as we get closer to the date.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Damn it!
> I don't think that date is going to work for us Richard.
> Let's see what transpires with my daughter's birthday plans as we get closer to the date.
> 
> ...


Sorry, best we could do given multiple constraints. Hope you're able to make it but fully understand if you can't buddy.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

7 lycan catt Toyota carala? we shall see

either way i'll be there with music to share, working this time! and some kind of foodage, we shall see as the time approaches


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like I will be there! Thanks Richard and Linda 

Last time was great. 

I hope you can make it Bret

Maybe we should start thinking about food, what to bring buy etc. 

And I will be checking out the new system in that blue truck, ha ha.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

The 28th should work, enough recovery time for me. I'll know for sure this weekend.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Count me in!  It will be great to see everyone again.

I can do pies again if anyone wants me to, but it would be a big help financially if anyone wanted to kick in for ingredients. The price of Pecans is crazy. I can cover the rest.

If there are different pies that sound good, I am open to suggestions as long as everyone agrees on one or two. If this sounds good, then make your choices within the next two weeks so that I have time to get everything together.

Maybe I will manage to drive the AllTrac out there this time for it's last voyage before the complete overhaul. (Engine and Transmission getting replaced as well as suspension)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

George, looking forward to seeing you again.

Mike, I take it (and hoping) you'll be bringing a friend to drive the Corolla. 

Al, you bringing the wife again? As for food, I think last time worked great. Pretty open right now (see original post). Between Shinjohn's meat and the pizza, we probably have the main stuff covered, but folks are definitely welcome to volunteer and share. I don't want any pressure though and it is entirely optional and appreciated. 

Chris, it would be great to have you over this time around.

Mario, you know I'm a sucker for the Alltrac having had a 93 Celica GT as my first car.  As for the pie(s), I think everyone enjoyed it last time and you probably won't have too much objections for getting a little pool going. 

As an added goal, we're going to _try_ to get SQ build #4 playing for the meet. We'll see.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I will have someone driving the carala, yes indeed! its there car but they really want to learn what its all about so it'd be cool to bring him along as he's a totally newby but likes good sound.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin' forward to it!
Will be good to see new faces and old.

And........ MMmmmmm..... BBQ and pizza......


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (southsyde) - tentative maybe


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet Chad, would be good seeing you again. Bringing the RL?


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in too. The last one was great so looking forward to this one.
I'm down for bringing the Asian chicken wings again!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds awesome. The date's not gonna work for me, though.
Too bad - I really want to check out the truck redo.
And, of course, learn a bunch more from all you guys...

Have a great time!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Count me in. Need to discuss with the wife to see if we have plans already but, my calendar I have is clear.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You can put us down as a maybe as well. I'm still waiting to find out if I'll be going to Colorado that weekend. If not, we'll do our best to attend. Hopefully I can find time to have a listenable system as well.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If I can get the suspension work/wheels/tires finished, I'll do my best to get up there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> If I can get the suspension work/wheels/tires finished, I'll do my best to get up there.


It's not a project.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Ice cream! (Dustin)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If we make it up there, we'll be sure to bring ice cream.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> It's not a project.


it's not!!!! This is all "Maintenance"!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> it's not!!!! This is all "Maintenance"!!


Whatever you have to tell yourself.  I hope you "maintain" the car into a nice little corner carver.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Whatever you have to tell yourself.  I hope you "maintain" the car into a nice little corner carver.


You have no idea how much of a corner carver this maintenance will create.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

papasin said:


> Sweet Chad, would be good seeing you again. Bringing the RL?


No RL... Just happens I will be in the area around that time.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

For now it's just me, I'll keep trying and if my wife can make it, I'll post or send a PM.

Not sure if say someone brings hot food, it can be kept warm? 

I don't mind, I can eat anything, I tend to think if we eat at the same time, hot food will not get cold 

pizza sounds good, the meat sounds good too I enjoyed it at Bing's shop, I can have my wife fix a dish to go with the meat.

One of these:
Chili with or without meat
Chile relleno or
Chicken enchiladas

:juggle:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> No RL... Just happens I will be in the area around that time.


Cool deal. If you are able to stop by, just remember that this isn't TX...although Shinjohn's BBQ is pretty darn good! 



Alrojoca said:


> For now it's just me, I'll keep trying and if my wife can make it, I'll post or send a PM.
> 
> Not sure if say someone brings hot food, it can be kept warm?
> 
> ...


It would be cool if MrsAlrojoca is able to come again. I've been reminded that she has great ears and very precise and detailed about picking out nuances of a system. No pressure, and either way, thank her in advance if she does help with a dish. 

I don't have a preference, but I confirmed with MrsPapasin and her vote is for chicken enchiladas.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh man Al, I haven't had Chile Rellenos in ages. That sounds so good now. 

Though Enchiladas are always tasty, so really can't go wrong either way!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone that is planning on attending have a Dayton WT3 or DATS that they could bring along?

Oh, and my vote would go to some chile rellenos as well Al.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

papasin said:


> Cool deal. If you are able to stop by, just remember that this isn't TX...although Shinjohn's BBQ is pretty darn good!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get the warning...


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

papasin said:


> Cool deal. If you are able to stop by, just remember that this isn't TX...although Shinjohn's BBQ is pretty darn good!


Dude...... what a dig.

Looks like there might just be enough BBQ for everyone EXCEPT Richard.  

p.s.- Chad, the joke is I was born and raised in Houston.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> papasin said:
> 
> 
> > Cool deal. If you are able to stop by, just remember that this isn't TX...although Shinjohn's BBQ is pretty darn good!
> ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> Dude...... what a dig.
> 
> Looks like there might just be enough BBQ for everyone EXCEPT Richard.
> 
> p.s.- Chad, *the joke is I was born and raised in Houston*.



^^^^

ShinJohnWayne 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Great thanks , she was happy to hear that. I want her to go too, maybe I'll try to be good, do the dishes , water the plants, take the doggies poop out, I'll do that every day instead of every other day and behave better, maybe that will help. 

I doubt there will be any disappointments with either food choice.

2 votes for Chile relleno 1 vote for chicken enchiladas, the pressure is on Richard for a vote. 


Hope we get more votes, a pm is also an option and I can post the final result, no pressure still 4 weeks to go 

It's Chile relleno or
Chicken enchiladas


Too bad I'll miss listening to the SI MK IV's again, anyone with SI subs coming?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I can bring one, but it's not hooked up yet lol. Box has binding posts though if you want to try it in your car.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> I doubt there will be any disappointments with either food choice.
> 
> 2 votes for Chile relleno 1 vote for chicken enchiladas, the pressure is on Richard for a vote.
> 
> ...


are the Chiles cooked with beaten and fluffed eggs?
If so i vote Chiles!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick (nadams5755) GTI. don't know if the wife will come. 

i'll bring some food, don't know what yet.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
? - Golden Ear
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) Nick (nadams5755) - GTI
...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Food:
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
? - Golden Ear
...

Attendees: (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) ]Nick (nadams5755) - GTI
...

I vote chile rellenos


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
? - Golden Ear
Ice Cream - rton20s (tentative) Speak up now if you have a flavor preference
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - xB or xB - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) Nick (nadams5755) - GTI


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

BLACK CHERRY!!!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Enchiladas

and

Mint Chip Ice Cream.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

shinjohn said:


> Enchiladas
> 
> and
> 
> Mint Chip Ice Cream.


Please forgive ShinJohns typos. What he meant to say was:

Chile Rellenos 

And

BLACK CHERRY ice cream


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL. You guys crack me up. It's gonna be a good day of eating and listening.....


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> LOL. You guys crack me up. It's gonna be a good day of eating and listening.....


mmm. listening to people eat.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> mmm. listening to people eat.


A new track for getting your stage centered?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> A new track for getting your stage centered?


No...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> No...


:surprised:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> No...


We'll play it in your project car... I mean... well maintained Civic first.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> We'll play it in your project car... I mean... well maintained Civic first.


No...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

chili rellenos!

and black cherry sounds great.

If the wife is willing, I'd like to buy a court of the banana pudding icecream to pick up at the meet?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> chili rellenos!
> 
> and black cherry sounds great.
> 
> If the wife is willing, I'd like to buy a court of the banana pudding icecream to pick up at the meet?


I'll talk with her and let you know as the date gets closer. Hopefully I'll know for sure whether or not I'll be attending soon.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Chris
It will be great if you can bring it, my 4 ch amp is bridged for a 4 ohm mono load but I'm sure we can connect it for a minute or in another car just to try it out, I'm sure im not the only one wanting to listen to it.

Food
I was told the chile relleno dish is assembled like a lasagna dish rather than individual pieces and it has some beaten eggs. I tend to prefer that, for small or larger portions and no need to remove stems either


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

Ill be there for sure should be a good meet. Bringing the BMW and some grub.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> Food
> I was told the chile relleno dish is assembled like a lasagna dish rather than individual pieces and it has some beaten eggs. I tend to prefer that, for small or larger portions and no need to remove stems either


Works for me! Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I got drinks. Any requests? Coke for Richard...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
Drinks - Golden Ear (taking requests)
Ice Cream - rton20s (tentative) Speak up now if you have a flavor preference
? - JMichaels
Pie vote or Guatemalan dish- ECLIPSEsqfan
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - xB or xB - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) Nick (nadams5755) - GTI
18) JMichaels - BMW
...


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Richard, could you ask everyone what dessert they might like me to make?

I can do a couple pies of course this is no problem for me. I even learned a new pie crust that is pretty epic. My only comment about possible help was in relation to pecans.
Anything else I can handle on my own. Suggestions are welcome.
I also make a mean Cherry/Apple pie. (Lattice crust included  )

There is another option if anyone is up for it.

I have recently learned how to make and am in possession of my family recipe for a traditional Guatemalan (Mayan) dish called Mole de Platano.
It would require reheating on the stove once I got there to be enjoyed as it is meant to be, so if that is ok and people would like to try it (list of yes or no so I have an idea how much to make) then I would be happy to make it. 

(It is a vegetarian dish and is grain free for any that are interested. Also, it contains nuts, for any that may have nut allergies.)

If you feel that foodstuffs are well covered, then that is perfectly ok too. I will just bring myself and the AllTrac if that is the case.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Richard, could you ask everyone what dessert they might like me to make?



Mario, I have updated the post before this one and your post effectively has asked your question. Should you need to use the stove for reheating, that of course is no problem. 

I don't think anyone will object to any food you bring since the last time was so yummy.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Richard, could you ask everyone what dessert they might like me to make?
> 
> I can do a couple pies of course this is no problem for me. I even learned a new pie crust that is pretty epic. My only comment about possible help was in relation to pecans.
> Anything else I can handle on my own. Suggestions are welcome.
> ...


You had me at cherry pie:laugh: And yes, I'd love to try the banana mole


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Golden Ear said:


> You had me at cherry pie:laugh: And yes, I'd love to try the banana mole


x2


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> You had me at cherry pie:laugh: And yes, I'd love to try the banana mole





shinjohn said:


> x2


My wife called it mole like the animal the first time I made it just to mess with me. I laughed for quite a while. 

I got you covered on the cherry Pie Dom. Shinjohn I don't know if your x2 was for pie or Mole but as long as I know you will be having some either way, then I am happy.

Thank you as always for your kindness and generosity Richard and Linda.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope my food can be kept warm too, it can't be microwaved. It will be fresh and cooked early that day. I am just 30 mins away, no issues for me.


Hot food should be part of the fun, I think but if it will be an issue for some, perhaps we all can order something hot, pizza etc. 

Just a thought, I do not want to kill the fun or cause inconveniences.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> I hope my food can be kept warm too, it can't be microwaved. It will be fresh and cooked early that day. I am just 30 mins away, no issues for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al, use of the stove or oven is not a problem. We'll be ordering pizza as well regardless...no worries.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

papasin said:


> Al, use of the stove or oven is not a problem. We'll be ordering pizza as well regardless...no worries.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I got you covered on the cherry Pie Dom. Shinjohn I don't know if your x2 was for pie or Mole but as long as I know you will be having some either way, then I am happy.
> 
> Thank you as always for your kindness and generosity Richard and Linda.


Like Dom I'm a sucker for Cherry Pie and interested in trying the Mole as well!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> I got drinks. Any requests? Coke for Richard...


grande latte with 3 shots and 3 splenda


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

BigRed said:


> grande latte with 3 shots and 3 splenda


Hey! If we're placing Starbucks orders... 

Jim, you thinking about making the drive up?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

BigRed said:


> grande latte with 3 shots and 3 splenda


Jim, if you come up I'll gladly pick up one of those for you


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

We need bubble tea at the meet. Who's bringing?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Hi Guys! Finally caught up on reading this thread. Looking forward to seeing you all in a few weeks!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Likewise Linda!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Golden Ear said:


> Please forgive ShinJohns typos. What he meant to say was:
> 
> Chile Rellenos
> 
> ...


Another vote for what ShinJohn wants:

Chile Rellenos 

And

BLACK CHERRY ice cream


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Besides, sq build #4 is moving along and will finally make use of these pillars. Hoping to be playing by the gtg!


Pillars are installed, speakers wired up, OEM sail panels with Illusion tweeters that dropped right in without having to modify the sail panels (score!). Moving right along...this should be playing soon, hope to be tuning very soon!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking good Richard!

I am both excited to get to hear the new setup and ashamed at the status of my poor AllTrac having to be seen by anyone in it's current state. :lolcry:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Mario. I just got the sub enclosure in. Whew, it doesn't get any tighter.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Thanks Mario. I just got the sub enclosure in. Whew, it doesn't get any tighter.


Don't scratch the hu. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don't scratch the hu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What HU?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> What HU?



Richard is now using your head unit as a substitute for one of these...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> What HU?


Nice hole. 
Hope the one that replaces it arrives soon for ya. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it...just after I get my kicks built and the 6.5" midbass starting to sound good, the engine in the Mighty Volvo decides to fall apart. On to the next build!

Jeff


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

NOOOO! Sorry to hear bout the Volvo, Jeff.
Looking forward to your next build!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Bummer Jeff! How many miles did you have on that thing?


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only 251k. So about middle aged. Was running great then the other morning a big thunk and vibration and started spewing oil. 
So I topped if off today, drove slowly to car dealer downtown and bought another ride. Yep, even with the death blow it didnt leave me stranded.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Impressive. Can't wait to hear the stock system in your new car


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jhunter936 said:


> Only 251k. So about middle aged. Was running great then the other morning a big thunk and vibration and started spewing oil.
> So I topped if off today, drove slowly to car dealer downtown and bought another ride. Yep, even with the death blow it didnt leave me stranded.


And the new ride is?!
Congrats!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jeff. What did you end up getting? I'm sure you checked out the stock locations before deciding, right? Any car I encounter, that's the first thing I check.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

My main objective was something reliable. Went with an 02 Mercury Sable. It must be the most unfriendly car to set up a front stage!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> My main objective was something reliable. Went with an 02 Mercury Sable. It must be the most unfriendly car to set up a front stage!


Time to cut dash and move up to extreme.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sure, why not. 
I'm hoping to get some suggestions at the GTG!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the Volvo Jeff. I look forward to seeing what you do with the Sable.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about it also J, I hope you had a chance to recover most of the components before the trade.


Richard
Question
Is 10:30 still the time to show up? Should it be moved up an hr maybe to give guys coming from further distances extra time?


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dustin,
Make sure you hear the next build before it's too late!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> Dustin,
> Make sure you hear the next build before it's too late!


No kidding! An entire season and I never heard the car. And now, it is gone.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wondering how many of the original "maybes" will be able to come? 
I have only had the opportunity to listen to a handful of cars and am looking forward to listening to some more.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Recovery seems to be going well, so I would say I'm a more than likely.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Just wondering how many of the original "maybes" will be able to come?
> I have only had the opportunity to listen to a handful of cars and am looking forward to listening to some more.


I am planning to be there, but there will be some definite thrashing to try and get my car up and listenable again. And what all will be installed is currently a bit of a question. 



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Recovery seems to be going well, so I would say I'm a more than likely.


Chris, are you bringing the wife or rolling up solo?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

My trip is still up in the air.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure yet Dustin, she got sick about a week after me, but she usually ends up sick for a month when I'm sick for a week. This time I was sick for 3 weeks, as bad as I've ever been, so I don't know how long it will take her to recover.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> My trip is still up in the air.


I have recently become very curious about the Gladen Aerospace drivers and their subs - It would be great to hear your car. 

And I envy those kicks... :blush:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> I have recently become very curious about the Gladen Aerospace drivers and their subs - It would be great to hear your car.
> 
> And I envy those kicks... :blush:


I hope I can make the trip, but the car isn't exactly highway worthy right now.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> I hope I can make the trip, but the car isn't exactly highway worthy right now.


If you do end up driving up, 101 has a lot more places to break down than the 5... if you know what I mean. *knock on wood*


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> If you do end up driving up, 101 has a lot more places to break down than the 5... if you know what I mean. *knock on wood*


Not a matter of breaking down, it's a matter of breaking. Got a ton of suspension work to do.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I hope I can make the trip, but the car isn't exactly highway worthy right now.





cobb2819 said:


> Not a matter of breaking down, it's a matter of breaking. Got a ton of suspension work to do.


Shakedown run! 

I don't know why you're making such a big deal out this. It's only maintenance. 



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Not sure yet Dustin, she got sick about a week after me, but she usually ends up sick for a month when I'm sick for a week. This time I was sick for 3 weeks, as bad as I've ever been, so I don't know how long it will take her to recover.


I hope she gets to feeling well soon. Let me know if you want to work out a carpool or caravan. Jacob, or any of the SoCal people, we could meet up with you on the way as well.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I don't know why you're making such a big deal out this. It's only maintenance.


It's a lot of maintenance!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week to go!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll know for sure sure on monday night. 

Dustin I'll text you when I know for sure, I know if I go I'm supposed to take my mkiv.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Mk IV? You has VdubbleU? I knew you weren't messing with the Neon and the wife got an Optima (or was is it Sonata?) that you progressing with?

I'm thinking next year my yearly "out of state trip to meet car people" will have to lead me to Cali.

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Mk IV? You has VdubbleU? I knew you weren't messing with the Neon and the wife got an Optima (or was is it Sonata?) that you progressing with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stereo Integrity Jay. 

Would be cool to see you again.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Mk IV? You has VdubbleU? I knew you weren't messing with the Neon and the wife got an Optima (or was is it Sonata?) that you progressing with?
> 
> I'm thinking next year my yearly "out of state trip to meet car people" will have to lead me to Cali.
> 
> Jay


MkIV as in BM MkIV, not VW. The Neon is gone, I believe.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Stereo Integrity Jay.
> 
> Would be cool to see you again.


Really? By 1 minute?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Really? By 1 minute?



Too slow!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Mk IV? You has VdubbleU? I knew you weren't messing with the Neon and the wife got an Optima (or was is it Sonata?) that you progressing with?
> 
> I'm thinking next year my yearly "out of state trip to meet car people" will have to lead me to Cali.
> 
> Jay


Lol, no VW. We actually almost got a TDI instead of the Civic that got totaled out, but the local dealer rubbed us the wrong way. They had some corporate guys in from Germany, and after the test drive we were taking off across the street as my wife liked the TDI more, but still wanted to give the civic a shot. The guy from Germany started bashing the Honda and actually stood between me and my car trying to prevent us from leaving. At the time, the Civic was actually better rated in the NHTSA crash ratings, which my wife brought up, and he replied "You can't always believe what people make up on the internet".

You should definitely head out sometime though, hopefully I can grab some insight from you on integrating things on this Kia.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't given up any vacation days yet, so maybe I could still come this year. My GF would have to co-drive, and we'd have to visit some other people while we're out there. I imagine it would take us about 3 days out and 3 days back.


I've been checking out the VWVortex site lately, so I was in VW mode when I saw MkIV.
lol

Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> I hope I can make the trip, but the car isn't exactly highway worthy right now.


Have DLO pick you up on the way.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> Have DLO pick you up on the way.


Lol. I'm not sure Karisa would appreciate a third wheel.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I haven't given up any vacation days yet, so maybe I could still come this year. My GF would have to co-drive, and we'd have to visit some other people while we're out there. I imagine it would take us about 3 days out and 3 days back.
> 
> 
> I've been checking out the VWVortex site lately, so I was in VW mode when I saw MkIV.
> ...


If you start the drive in the next day or two, you'd make it in plenty of time!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

If I missed any names, please add yourself (or yourselves to the list). Also, might be a good time to start finalizing the food/drink requests. 

*Food:*
Pizza - Papasins
Meat for a meet - shinjohn
Chicken wings - jhunter936
Vote under way - Alrojoca
? - nadams5755
Drinks - Golden Ear (taking requests)
Ice Cream - rton20s (tentative) Speak up now if you have a flavor preference
? - JMichaels
Pie vote or Guatemalan dish- ECLIPSEsqfan
Soft drinks - chucko58
...

*Attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Dominic (Golden Ear) - F250
5) Daniel (DLO13) - Prius
6) George (cvjoint) - Corvette
7) Mike (Lycancatt) - Corolla
8) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
9) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Celica AllTrac
10) Chad (SouthSyde) - tentative maybe
11) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
12) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - ?
13) Dustin (rton20s) - xB or xB - tentative maybe
14) Chris (toostubborn2fail) - tentative maybe
15) Jacob (cobb2819) - tentative maybe
16) Damon (DRTHJTA) tentative maybe, with a new setup and tune maybe
17) Nick (nadams5755) - GTI
18) JMichaels - BMW
19) chucko58 - Mustang?
20) caklontong - ?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Have DLO pick you up on the way.





DLO13 said:


> Lol. I'm not sure Karisa would appreciate a third wheel.


Have DLO pick you both up so there's an even number. :surprised:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> Have DLO pick you both up so there's an even number. :surprised:


down for this if jt is able to do kicks while we drive.

edit: for free


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'll bring some snack-type things. i haven't decided what yet though.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Car got broken into on Friday, might not make it. No one stocks the door glass for this car and it has to be shipped by snail courier.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> Car got broken into on Friday, might not make it. No one stocks the door glass for this car and it has to be shipped by snail courier.


sorry to hear that. I hope nothing is missing and the car is alright (aside from the window).


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

DLO13 said:


> sorry to hear that. I hope nothing is missing and the car is alright (aside from the window).


Thanks. The car seems fine. I cleaned it for hours watching so that I don't scratch the paint although I did cut myself a bit. 

I was only parked for 10 mins so they didn't have time to steal anything. There were plenty of things in the car to steal, food, booze, a leather office bag with stuff in it. But... no audio. :laugh:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Window came in today. In in!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice George!

I almost feel bad posting this, but unlike other parts of the country where there are events going on this weekend (i.e. Freezefest in TN - looks like it's going to be earning that name this year), I think we'll be in good shape in terms of weather. It doesn't look like it's going to be too hot (or too cold), just perfect for listening to cars and just hanging out!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

George, glad you got your car worked out.
Psyched about the meat, uh, I mean meet this weekend. 

The question is do I bring pig or cow? 

Speaking of, did you bay area BBQ fans hear about this?
Austin's Brisket Mecca Franklin Barbecue Is Popping Up in SF - Eater SF


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Having frozen my buttocks for work in NY 2 weeks ago I really do appreciate the Cali whether right now. Now that I have the window, don't care much about a little sprinkle either. 

I hope you guys are ready to experience the awesomeness p) of my stock Bose 10"s.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll bring some smoked meats, not the burnt coil on former kind.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

For the soda drinkers (like me), any preferences? I plan to make a BevMo run that morning. How many are likely to be swilling soda?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I drink soda sadly..trying not to but I do.

also my allergies are being weird, I'm hopeful my ears are perfect for the meet but if not..i'll likely pass on this one.

Right now they are perfect and allergies are getting better, but had a few hours of weird hearing yesterday that gave me a scare.

also I gots no car to bring, carala is not happening because people are flaky.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Another awesome meet brewing - great folks, great cars, great food, great weather......Wow! That Papasins always deliver! 


One of these days.....maybe Jay and I will convoy over.......oh, ya - in for pics!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chucko58 said:


> For the soda drinkers (like me), any preferences? I plan to make a BevMo run that morning. How many are likely to be swilling soda?


Mountain Dew. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> sorry to hear that. I hope nothing is missing and the car is alright (aside from the window).


:inout:
BAD BAD JU JU ON YOUR POST COUNT!
Post something quick.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

chucko58 said:


> For the soda drinkers (like me), any preferences? I plan to make a BevMo run that morning. How many are likely to be swilling soda?



Golden Ear also volunteered to bring drinks so might want to coordinate with him. He knows I like Coke.  



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mountain Dew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know a certain installer who likes Mtn. Dew also...


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of ginger beer, microbrew root beer, sarsaparilla etc. But if you want Coke, I can probably find some Mexican Coke in glass bottles.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've drank Coke from a glass bottle...but did so quite a bit some time back. No need to do so though...been there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chucko58 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of ginger beer, microbrew root beer, sarsaparilla etc. But if you want Coke, I can probably find some Mexican Coke in glass bottles.


Sarsaparilla da bomb!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Chucko, if you want to bring some of those cool brews that sounds good. I'll bring the basics and if no one objects I'll bring some beers as well. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> :inout:
> BAD BAD JU JU ON YOUR POST COUNT!
> Post something quick.
> 
> ...


So THAT'S why my 6to8 is behaving like it is possessed!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like im in! everythings on the mend with my sinuses.

I'll have my usual rash of sq oriented cds to give away as per usual but is there any food groups not spoken for? happy to pick up something.

Finaly, is there anyone coming down 680/280 to get there? I live smack dab in the middle of downtown san jose just off the 280 and would appreciate a ride, it is not necessary though.

Other option is to bus it to dianza college then get someone to scoop me up as talking gps broke in my phone so I shouldn't walk the unknown windy streets.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> I think we'll be in good shape in terms of weather.





cvjoint said:


> I really do appreciate the Cali whether right now. Now that I have the window, don't care much about a little sprinkle either.





bertholomey said:


> great weather......Wow!



Uh, oops. Guess we spoke too soon and take the weather here in CA a little too much for granted. Rain or shine, the GTG is still on. It also doesn't look to be much, almost comical compared to the rest of the country if you are measuring 0.1" or less and some calling it a storm. We'll have canopies like last time and if needed we can gather in the garage or the house for the food, which will be yummy no matter the weather.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Golden Ear also volunteered to bring drinks so might want to coordinate with him. He knows I like Coke.


I like Coke, too!!...

...

...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Chucko, I'm curious about the root beers too.

Not sure what I'm bringing yet, probably some sort of desert type thing since that'll travel best.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leaving so cal in about 30 mins. 
Somebody provided world class customer service and repaired my 6to8 in a couple of hours. Hopefully I can get the crossovers set and some music playing. Otherwise my car will look like it sounds good, but you won't hear anything.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

having recently moved from detroit, i appreciate 60*s and rain in february.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I have windows now so bring on the rain. However, my car is getting washed right now, a bit too late to stop that one.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

no matter the weather, i'll still be that California dude in shorts lol.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

^that makes two of us


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

cobb2819 said:


> I like Coke, too!!...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Does that mean you're coming???


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got in... Tired. Oh so tired.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like I won't be making this one guys. I was up in Sac for a conference for half the week and just have too much going on down here to get away. Besides, I currently have no audio in my car. I hope to remedy that on Saturday while you guys are having the GTG. Sorry about not being able to come up, hang out and supply the ice cream.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Bummer! You will be missed.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll do my best to make the next one. As it is, we're already heading down to Bakersfield tonight and Clovis on Sunday.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What, no ice cream??  

In all seriousness, no worries Dustin and I'm sure we'll catch up for the next one. You'll just have to drive up for a delivery some time to audition the electric. 

I'll probably be offline for the rest of the day from DIYMA as I have quite a few things to finish up at work and then get things ready. If you need the address, I won't post it here and do not ask someone to post it.

Please send me an email by clicking on my name on the left and "send email" or a PM should send me an email. I'll respond to it no later than tonight.

See everyone tomorrow, right around 10am!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a reminder.....

10 am pst.

Bring chairs.

Oh and no laughing at my mids and tweets nestled in towels. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just a reminder.....
> 
> 10 am pst.
> 
> ...



if I see them, I'm gonna giggle at them :3

Kidding!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok I just finished my brakes on the Suburban so I am good to go for tomorrow. 
I wasn't sure I was going to make this one but it all worked out.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

is this the first outing for the suburban?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

tw is there any foodgroups that aren't spoken for? I know its late notice but I wasn't sure I could make it till yesterday so didn't want to put my hand up for something and then not show.

also I'm bring cds of fun and sq music to hand out, how many do we think I need?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all- 

Sounds like a great GTG shaping up and wish I could attend! My schedule won't let me get there, but (sorry for going off-topic) I will be in SLO next weekend for the meet at Drive Customs and would love to see some of you folks there- who's coming??


----------



## usmanx (Feb 28, 2015)

DLO13 said:


> Checked the schedule for work and talked to the boss. We are in!
> 
> Looks like we will spend an extra day in Santa Cruz.


I really like them


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

See you all tomorrow! 

Southsyde, sounds like there's gonna be beer. Are you coming to the gtg?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, looks like I'm on the no show list. Dryers been giving us issues, and failed today, so that wipes out any "travel funds" I had. Really sucks, wanted to be there.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> if I see them, I'm gonna giggle at them :3
> 
> Kidding!


Lolololololo. This killed me.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Damn, looks like I'm on the no show list. Dryers been giving us issues, and failed today, so that wipes out any "travel funds" I had. Really sucks, wanted to be there.


HOPEFULLY there will still be one more GTG…I REALLY want to go to one and meet all these awesome and knowledgable enthusiasts, but I cannot make this one either.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sure there will be more. Just bummed. In the past couple months, we've had the garbage disposal fail, a few ballasts in some light fixtures, laptop, toilet flush valve, and now the dryer. Granted the laptop was old, and used very heavily, but the disposal was barely ever used, and the fixtures aren't really old enough to be failing.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm sure there will be more. Just bummed. In the past couple months, we've had the garbage disposal fail, a few ballasts in some light fixtures, laptop, toilet flush valve, and now the dryer. Granted the laptop was old, and used very heavily, but the disposal was barely ever used, and the fixtures aren't really old enough to be failing.


Yup, I get it... in the last 3 months I have repaired the humidity sensor on the dryer, replaced an out of balance sensor on the washer, and also re-soldered the heat relay on the on the dishwasher control module TWICE only to find out that the DW is subject to a hazard recall based on said failure of control panel and the fire hazard it creates. Oh yeah, just last week I also spent a half daycutting open the sheetrock behind the upstairs bathroom vanity in order to expose the old cast iron plumbing that had clogged from wife and duaghetres hair and who knows what else. The I had to cut the cast pipe in oder to clear it and then put it all bach together again. I would post a pic here of what I found, but it would gross everyone out. All of this is between work. All that being said, all our appliaces ARE 15 years old from when we moved here, so at last we have gotten our moneys worth from THEM. And the silver lining, Bosch is giving us 40% of a brand new DW instead of repairing the 15 year old one….in fact I just sent the form off today!!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

It's on! (literally)


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Looks like I won't be making this one guys.





XSIV SPL said:


> Sounds like a great GTG shaping up and wish I could attend! My schedule won't let me get there, but (sorry for going off-topic)





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Damn, looks like I'm on the no show list.


Triple dang. We're gonna miss you guys. Hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

seafish said:


> HOPEFULLY there will still be one more GTG…I REALLY want to go to one and meet all these awesome and knowledgable enthusiasts, but I cannot make this one either.


Damn...there goes my audtion of your 3ways. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> is this the first outing for the suburban?


Yes. and she's far from ready.....but oh well.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ground is a little wet, but the sun is out. See everyone soon!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Ground is a little wet, but the sun is out. See everyone soon!


Pouring in the Sierras but that's no real surprise.
On my way......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

wet here in santa cruz... can't work on my car


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Pouring? It's snowing in the Sierra's! Have a great time everyone.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish I could be there. You guys have fun, and don't forget to take lots of pics.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Butt Hz said:


> I wish I could be there. You guys have fun, and don't forget to take lots of pics.


Linda got some!

Thank you Linda and Richard! Really great environment and got to put a face to a lot of people. Got to listen to a lot of impressive cars! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MOAR pics! lol

Jay


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damnit, missed this one... Went back to Texas earlier than expected.

You kids have fun!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, another great one! The last few folks just left. MrsPapasin will be on later to post pics when we get a chance to recover a little and sort through them. Thanks to everyone for coming and braving the weather. It wasn't ideal, but glad it held up enough and it could definitely have been worse. Look forward to seeing folks again at the next comp or GTG event!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Where are my manners...thanks to everyone that brought food. OMG, as usual, it was phenomenal!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that was a very nice day out! got to put hands on some cool installs, both finished and unfinished..lol is it ever finished?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got home.
I'm a little wiped out so I will be more eloquent tomorrow but I wanted to say that it was a truly great time and always great to not only get some seat time in sq cars but to once again get to spend time with each other face to face. 

Damn that was fun. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

it was a pleasure meeting everyone and hanging out. it's always a pleasant surprise when a group is welcoming of new people.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

It was good to meet you folks and get some demos. Thanks to the Papasins for hosting, and to the two who brought BBQ brisket for letting me skip dinner.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> it was a pleasure meeting everyone and hanging out. it's always a pleasant surprise when a group is welcoming of new people.


It was nice to meet you Nick and great to have you over. Now you need to convince Jay of what we talked about.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks again Richard and Linda!

Great times, great demos, great people, great information, help and great food too.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Good times, good times. Man, wish I spent more time listening to other cars instead of eating and drinking, LOL.

Props to Richard and Linda for hosting, setting, up, etc... it would not have been possible without you!!!! Thanks again!!!!!

And Dom, the truck is pretty darn amazing. I think you nailed it buddy. Best wishes/luck to ya this season!!! (though you don't need it!) Same to Richard, who of course did a kick ass job of putting yet another great system in his daily driver. DIY is alive and well. 

Hope to see everyone again sometime soon!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks ShinJohn for bringing the brisket...I think that was some of your finest to date! 





shinjohn said:


> Same to Richard, who of course did a kick ass job of putting yet another great system in his daily driver. DIY is alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see everyone again sometime soon!




I mentioned this in the Smart car thread, but to clarify for those who might not know, we picked up an Electric vehicle and that's been my daily driver of late. Some of the incentives included tax rebates, very quiet vehicle to drive, and most importantly to be able to use the carpool lane during peak hours/weekdays. Driving the Civic around definitely has spoiled me with respect to audio and having a stock audio system simply won't do.  One of the criteria was selecting a vehicle that has excellent SQ potential. Maybe not too surprisingly, we ended up going with a platform I know somewhat well. 



A few quick pics that I took when we were putting it together. I didn't have a chance to post a build log as we worked as quickly as possible to get it all put together and a tune for the GTG. I think it turned out pretty nicely and happy with the result. Many, many thanks to MrsPapasin on all the help and the initial tune it's running, along with JT for again applying his great fab skills for the pillars. I'm quite happy, and with more time, I think we'll be able to dial it in even better.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

papasin said:


> It was nice to meet you Nick and great to have you over. Now you need to convince Jay of what we talked about.


I don't need convincing. lol. If I thought I could find a job that would allow me to live there, I'd probably be on my way. I'm hitting North Carolina for Jason's meet in April, and I'm thinking next year I'm going to try to drive to California.

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Pics yet?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pics yet?
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Weren't you there?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

papasin said:


> Weren't you there?


"Where were you all day, Bret?"
"I was at papisan's all day I swear! They'll post pictures! Don't hurt me!" 

:lol:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pics yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean these pics? I saw this Suburban there, but the owner was nowhere to be found. :shrug:


















































































Just kidding! Nice to see your progress, Bret! Looking forward to hearing it when you are done. I'll post the rest of the pics later and a proper thank you to you all for coming.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That's cuz I was in Dominic's amazing truck for most of the afternoon. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's cuz I was in Dominic's amazing truck for most of the afternoon.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Ha ha, and I almost missed it. I was the last one and 5 mins of listening was enough for me to notice how good it is. I doubt it can get any better than it is now.

Do not mess with the DSP settings Dominic!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

We had a bit of rain on and off throughout the day, but overall the weather held up well enough for us to gather and have some SQ goodness fun! Really glad you guys came out bringing cars with complete installs and ones in progress. Thanks to everyone who showed up!

We had a few new folks too! Welcome chucko58 and nadams5755! It was nice to meet you both. nadams5755, thanks for the demo and taking time to explain to me horns. I appreciate the explanation and your DIY install. Totally awesome. 

DLO13, thanks for making the drive with your fiance all the way from SoCal! Can't wait till you get that Prius up and running! You're close!

Bret, thank you for bringing the Suburban out! I'm waiting for it to play music! Maybe at the next meet?!

Dominic, totally in love with your truck! I'm so happy for you and happy to have a new extreme class buddy! JT's install and Jim's tune on your truck is phenomenal! I could have sat there the whole day listening.  But Bret was hogging up the seat time. :surprised:  

Kimo, thanks for bringing your Chrysler! Very very nice! 

Shinjohn, with just crossovers and some time alignment your Pilot is sounding good! Can't wait to hear it when you have a full tune on it...have I ever heard a full tune on it?  

Alrojoca, thanks for introducing me to Basia. Looking forward to listening to her on tidal.

My goodness, we had a ton of yummy food! 
Shinjohn and cvjoint, thank you for the brisket! 
jhunter936, thanks for the chicken wings! I got one this time! Last time I missed out! Delicious!
Alrojoca, thanks for the round cookies! 
DLO13, thanks for the chips especially the hot ones. lol
chucko58, thanks for bringing the special sodas and root beer
GoldenEar, thanks for the multitude of drinks, both alcoholic and not.
Kimo, thank you for the egg rolls!
nadams5755, thanks for the chips!

We missed all those who could not make it this time, but hope to see you at the next! 

Rest of the pics next!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

No, I didn't get any boba. 



























Smart Electric









This is a different Smart than the previous picture.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

nadams5755's VW Golf:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

GoldenEar's Ford F250:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

DLO13's Prius:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

cvjoint's Corvette:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Bret's Suburban:





















































































































Kimo's Chrysler:









































































That's all folks! Thanks again to everyone who came! And thank you to everyone who gave me demos too!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> GoldenEar's Ford F250:


I did get a listen also and it was impressive. Great job JT on the install and BigRed on the tune. The one thing I forgot to check out was this:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Whited out the license plate... M&M's that say WCA..... You guys think of everything.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice turn out!

It's funny. The first car I ever heard with horns was nadams' Neon back in the early/mid 2000's, and I always felt it had two separate front stages. It was like a separate left and right. Horns are still a pretty rare occurrence nowadays, but I really liked his GTI. He did a great job with it. 

How many people offered to steal your daughter this time? lol

Jay


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> Horns are still a pretty rare occurrence nowadays, but I really liked his GTI. He did a great job with it.


thanks. hlcds really seemed like a unicorn sighting on saturday, so i spent a while demo'ing it. mike waved his magic hand over the tuning and it sounds much better now.

i didn't get to check out kimo's 300, goldenear's truck, dlo's prius, or papisan's civic. 

once i get a little more settled, i'll come to some other events.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

nadams5755 said:


> thanks. hlcds really seemed like a unicorn sighting on saturday, so i spent a while demo'ing it. mike waved his magic hand over the tuning and it sounds much better now.
> 
> i didn't get to check out kimo's 300, goldenear's truck, dlo's yaris, or papisan's civic.
> 
> once i get a little more settled, i'll come to some other events.


Dang.... Yaris.  So insulted!:laugh:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't get to hear the Yaris either:laugh: JK DLo! I would like to hear it tho. And I'm sorry you didn't get to hear the trick, Nick. Next time for sure.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Good times ya'll. Next time I might have some gear to show off.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Linda, your camera has the annoying ability to show the smallest flaw. :mean:
I have a lot of work to do. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Good times ya'll. Next time I might have some gear to show off.


Pretty car!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

cvjoint said:


> Good times ya'll. Next time I might have some gear to show off.


Gorgeous car!
All those pics of speaker locations, and it's just stock?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, all stock at the time. I partially bought the car because it fits 10"s in the doors like no other! It was THE deciding factor between the Dodge Viper and the Z06.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I still didn't get to listen to any SI subs, oh well! Maybe next time


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Alrojoca said:


> I still didn't get to listen to any SI subs, oh well! Maybe next time



If you were able to attend the NC Spring Meet - you could hear tons of them ?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

MrsPapasin said:


> GoldenEar's Ford F250:


Dom,
Sorry I didn't get a chance to hear this guy. Maybe next time!
I can't find the build log - which mid did you end up going with?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> I still didn't get to listen to any SI subs, oh well! Maybe next time


Sorry about that, I really wanting to be there. Good news is the sub will still see in the test box for a while, so chances are you can try it next time.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just had a customer come in to the shop yesterday (looking for me, apparently) who had one he wanted a box for. Didn't catch who it was, but they didn't know the other guy who brought some in. This will be the third SI sub I've done, but I didn't get to hear the first set...customer took the box to go. 

Jay


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Alrojoca said:


> I still didn't get to listen to any SI subs, oh well! Maybe next time


Mine are still in their shipping boxes. If you really need to hear one before the next GTG I could probably whip up a 1/2 cu ft box in the next few weeks and try it out. I'm curious, too...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I really like mine, but I'll more than likely pick up a mkv just because. Maybe ill use the mkiv in the kitchen.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> If you were able to attend the NC Spring Meet - you could hear tons of them ?


 Yes! That is a bit far for me 





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Sorry about that, I really wanting to be there. Good news is the sub will still see in the test box for a while, so chances are you can try it next time.



That's okay eventually I will get a chance soon.





tjswarbrick said:


> Mine are still in their shipping boxes. If you really need to hear one before the next GTG I could probably whip up a 1/2 cu ft box in the next few weeks and try it out. I'm curious, too...


Thanks, that will be great if the time allows it, if not I hope you can make the next one and maybe Toost2fail will make it also and I will get to listen to 2 of them or maybe the MKV


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

So sorry I couldn't make it out. Family issues here prevented travel.
Very happy to see that everyone had such a nice time and it looks like a great turn out.

@Cvjoint
You never told us you had the Batmobile!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We missed you Mario. Looking forward to catching up the next time.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> We missed you Mario. Looking forward to catching up the next time.


Definitely Richard, I look forward to it as well.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> @Cvjoint
> You never told us you had the Batmobile!


That reminds me of the Lego movie. Batman kept talking about his speakers bumpin' in the movie. Genius!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> Dom,
> Sorry I didn't get a chance to hear this guy. Maybe next time!
> I can't find the build log - which mid did you end up going with?


No build log...its a top secret build I'm running the Morel Supremo 5 set. I'd tell you it sounds good but my opinion is biased lol. I wish you could have made to the gtg, there were too many people that didn't make it after all. It was a good time none the less and the food was amazing. I think ShinJohn puts crack cocaine in his brisket because it was amazing and I've been fiending for some ever since!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Golden Ear said:


> No build log...its a top secret build I'm running the Morel Supremo 5 set. I'd tell you it sounds good but my opinion is biased lol. I wish you could have made to the gtg, there were too many people that didn't make it after all. It was a good time none the less and the food was amazing. I think ShinJohn puts crack cocaine in his brisket because it was amazing and I've been fiending for some ever since!


Thanks for the update.
Top secret crack cocaine brisket build? What?
Ah - Morels; I sure hope it sounds awesome. You must perhaps have been under the influence of Bing!

I was away in Tahoe for the weekend. No skiing, but we got a foot of snow so the sledding was great. Still wish I went. Looks like lots of great stuff going on. I need to hear your truck again for sure.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> No build log...its a top secret build I'm running the Morel Supremo 5 set. I'd tell you it sounds good but my opinion is biased lol. I wish you could have made to the gtg, there were too many people that didn't make it after all. It was a good time none the less and the food was amazing. I think ShinJohn puts crack cocaine in his brisket because it was amazing and I've been fiending for some ever since!




I really want to hear those Morels!

It looks like we'll have plenty of seat-time to share in SLO...


----------

